# Good resolution during install, low after.



## unixorn (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi, i was just wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction.
I have a dell inspirion 15 3000,
with a radeon r5 m230 gpu.
I got FreeBSD to install, and it looked great, but when I booted the real thing (the installed system) the resolution went from 1920x1080 to 800x600.
I tried the 'vidcontrol -i mode' command and got nothing.
As in, there was the table header and nothing beneath it.
Also, i installed xorg; and tried the 'xrandr' command which gave me this 'Can't open display'.
I don't know if I've missed anything blatantly obvious, so pardon me.
I just don't understand why the resolution during the install was great and afterwards 800x600.
I tried changing to 'sc' in '/boot/loader.conf', but instead of fixing anything, the system couldn't boot,
so i reinstalled and the same thing is happening. When I type in
'pciconf -lv' and scroll to the 'vgapci1@pci0:1:0:0:' section it says:
'vendor = Advanced Micro Devices Co., Ltd. '
'device = Jet PRO [Radeon R5 M230]'
'class = display'
So I don't understand what is going on, is it maybe a lack of some driver?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

